
What it's like to deliver 80 meals a day for a $2500/month paycheck in China - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-food-delivery-man-in-china-2016-11
======
koolba
This article reads like a propaganda piece. I'm not saying the switch from
fisherman to scooter delivery guy is a bad one (I can think of a lot of other
nice things about it too), but the whole thing reads like an ad for Economy
2.0. It even has the, " _And he even lost 70 lbs doing it!_ " zinger at the
end.

~~~
huac
"Summer is the peak season, people place orders late at night, and Jin has to
deliver until one or two o’clock on the morning before waking up at seven or
eight to start work again."

------
huac
Like Uber and Lyft drivers who can't take pee breaks, or accept rides _after
they begin giving birth_.

[http://gizmodo.com/lyft-thinks-its-exciting-that-a-driver-
wa...](http://gizmodo.com/lyft-thinks-its-exciting-that-a-driver-was-working-
whil-1786970298)

~~~
employee8000
If you know anything about giving birth, theres a tremendous amount of time
between water breaking and labor. Women and encouraged to go for a meal and
take a shower and rest up before the contractions get close enough so that you
need to go to the hospital.

So it's not like she was in an emergency situation, it really is a fun little
fact that she took one more ride before realizing that she was going to give
birth that day.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Having fathered three children I can tell you the later ones come out a lot
faster than the first one :-) Our midwife warned us about that and she was
absolutely correct.

------
ChuckMcM
From the article:

 _“I have to thank Jack Ma for creating all these job opportunities,” said
Jin._

 _He insists on believing the person paying his wages into his bank account
every month is Jack Ma, even though Feng Niao Delivery where he works is a
logistics company supporting online food delivery platform Ele.me, and is not
closely tied to Jack Ma._

I really admire the entrepreneurial spirit in China, it has a long and
enduring history. But it has also historically pitted the merchant class
against the ruling class. That is a natural consequence of the different
impact on day to day lives of the citizens a businessman can make versus a
politician. So merchants develop an aura of being the source of good, and for
politicians who depend on having that aura, that can be threatening.

